# Il mio eroe da piccolo...



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJEE282OfjA&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

un bell'ometto atletico.
per quanti anni , a carnevale
abbiamo visto bambini con il vestitino da zorro e i baffetti da sparviero dipinti con la matita nera.
con il cow boy e la fatina erano un must


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

che ganzo zorro!!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2009)

Mi piaceva troppo questo suo opporsi da solo al potere, sfidando le autorità, i soldati...


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

però per farlo si mascherava.
la cosa ridicola è che nessuno lo riconoscesse solo per una piccola mascherina sugli occhi


----------



## Old velistasolitario (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però per farlo si mascherava.
> la cosa ridicola è che nessuno lo riconoscesse solo per una piccola mascherina sugli occhi


 

....non c'è da stupirsi....è il vecchio trucco delle righine degli yankees....la divisa dei new york yankees, baseball, è fatta a righine sottili sottili....e gli avversari si distraggono perchè, e non si sa come succeda, si concentrano su quelle strane righine....
...ma scendendo ancor più a fondo nella psicologia dei personaggi...spesso diamo così tanto per scontate le persone nei loro comportamenti che mai ci aspetteremmo di indentificarle in altre proprio in virtù della diversità totale dei comportamenti stessi....eh eh...vedi al capitolo clark kent........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....non c'è da stupirsi....è il vecchio trucco delle righine degli yankees....la divisa dei new york yankees, baseball, è fatta a righine sottili sottili....e gli avversari si distraggono perchè, e non si sa come succeda, si concentrano su quelle strane righine....
> ...ma scendendo ancor più a fondo nella psicologia dei personaggi...*spesso diamo così tanto per scontate le persone nei loro comportamenti che mai ci aspetteremmo di indentificarle in altre proprio in virtù della diversità totale dei comportamenti stessi*....eh eh...vedi al capitolo clark kent........
> 
> 
> ...


 Assolutamente vero! Forse non sarebbe servita neanche quella piccola mascherina...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....non c'è da stupirsi....è il vecchio trucco delle righine degli yankees....la divisa dei new york yankees, baseball, è fatta a righine sottili sottili....e gli avversari si distraggono perchè, e non si sa come succeda, si concentrano su quelle strane righine....
> ...ma scendendo ancor più a fondo nella psicologia dei personaggi...spesso diamo così tanto per scontate le persone nei loro comportamenti che mai ci aspetteremmo di indentificarle in altre proprio in virtù della diversità totale dei comportamenti stessi....eh eh...*vedi al capitolo clark kent*........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (17 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero! Forse non sarebbe servita neanche quella piccola mascherina...


 
...già....forse non sarebbe servita neppure quella...comunque...di sicuro i supereroi...o i semplici eroi della televisione e del cinema...sono un ottimo spunto di riflessione sui comportamenti e sui meccanismi che regolano l'umana stirpe....


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...già....forse non sarebbe servita neppure quella...comunque...*di sicuro i supereroi...o i semplici eroi della televisione e del cinema...sono un ottimo spunto di riflessione sui comportamenti e sui meccanismi che regolano l'umana stirpe*....


 Vero... anche gli antichi eroi, Ulisse è un esempio perfetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

a me garbava Ettore.


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me garbava Ettore.


Ettore?
ma quello dell'iliade?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> Ettore?
> ma quello dell'iliade?



no quello di siena 

	
	
		
		
	


	















ma anche quello dell'Iliade


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me garbava Ettore.


 Anche a me... Achille era un'isterica checca...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me... Achille era un'isterica checca...



sì, era uno sborone della madonna.



ma io mi riferivo al mio ex toscano


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, era uno sborone della madonna.
> 
> 
> 
> ma io mi riferivo al mio ex toscano


eh... ma hai scritto: anche a quello dell'Iliade! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un altro è il cagnone che picchia gatto silvestro... si chiama Ettore.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me... Achille era un'isterica checca...


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

il povero piè veloce è stato travisato e trasformato anche da versioni differenti dall'originaria .alla sua storia ci hanno messo mani in tanti


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Il mio....*

Il mio eroe era il mitico Maurizio Merli...l'impareggiabile e impavido commissario...nei film polizieschi anni settanta....Napoli violenta,roma violenta,napoli spara,milano s'incazza....insomma quel genere lì....a bordo di giulie,alfette,biscioni,li prendeva tutti....ho avuto anche il piacere di incontrarlo alla stadio....prima che un infarto a 49 anni lo portasse via da noi....peccato....era veramente un grande!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Febbraio 2009)

Non ho mai avuto realmente degli eroi preferiti. Di ognuno trovavo sempre qualcosa che non mi andava: o avevano poteri impossibili, o le avventure che vivevano mi apparivano troppo paradossali. Mi hanno sempre attratto invece alcune figure di sottofondo, i "saggi" della situazione, che sapevano indirizzare con poche parole le gesta dei presunti eroi verso l'uso più ragionevole del proprio potere. Figure quasi invisibili, ma che alla fine erano quelli che realmente portavano al "lieto fine".


----------



## Old reale (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me... Achille era un'isterica checca...


 Va bene tutto, ma checca isterica proprio no..se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, checca isterica lo direi di menelao...
comunque ot a me piacciono le storie dei personaggi secondari dell'iliade...patroclo, laooconte, cassandra...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> Va bene tutto, ma checca isterica proprio no..se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, checca isterica lo direi di menelao...
> comunque ot a me piacciono le storie dei personaggi secondari dell'iliade...patroclo, laooconte, cassandra...


Come no... gli portano via le due schiave, e lui pianta un casino tremendo e se ne va offeso... si rinchiude nella tenda per giorni e giorni, salvo poi ripensarci quando Ettore gli ammazza il fidanzatino...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

ma scusa...non è achille di molto incazzato ,
 che insegue ettore uccidendolo brutalmente nonostante lui gli chieda di non fare scempio....?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...non è achille di molto incazzato ,
> che insegue ettore uccidendolo brutalmente nonostante lui gli chieda di non fare scempio....?


 
...già...una checca isterica di molto incazzata...ma sempre una checca isterica...giammai un eroe vero...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...già...una checca isterica di molto incazzata...ma sempre una checca isterica...giammai un eroe vero...


in realtà non so mica se poi esistano *i veri* eroi.sentiamo vicini quelli che inseguono ideali più simili ai nostri, che esaltano i  sentimenti più tipici


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...non è achille di molto incazzato ,
> che insegue ettore uccidendolo brutalmente nonostante lui gli chieda di non fare scempio....?


 Certo, perchè gli ha scannato il ganzo... e poi gli piace vincere facile con Ettore... è praticamente invulnerabile, e sa già che non sarà li che morirà.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, perchè gli ha scannato il ganzo... e poi gli piace vincere facile con Ettore... è praticamente invulnerabile, e sa già che non sarà li che morirà.


 


.....sto paraculo...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

che poi dante lo piazza all'inferno per polissena mica per patroclo
...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi *dante* lo piazza all'inferno per polissena mica per patroclo
> ...


Il Sommo era fedele d'amore... 
ed a Patroclo,
Achille donò il cu...ore.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Sommo era fedele d'amore...
> ed a Patroclo,
> Achille donò il cu...ore.


 non ti permettere sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





era  il tallone il suo punto debole ..non quello


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Sommo era fedele d'amore...
> ed a Patroclo,
> Achille donò il cu...ore.


----------

